# [EVDL] Source for Lee Hart's Zener diode regulators



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does any one know of a reasonable source for the parts to build Lee
Hart's zener diode regulators? I think the zener's are the most
critical so they need to have a rather narrow tolerance band.

Thank you.

BTW, Lee. Thank you for your time while my son and I were out in MN.

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David,

I pick up all the components from Mouser Electronics at www.mouser.com.

I found a good source reference which gives a step by step build for either 
a 6 or 12 volt battery at http://www.teva2.com/projects.htm

My battery is a open 6 volt flooded type, so I install the regulator in a 
small box that is use for a cover over instrument indicators that I got from 
www.surplussales.com which cost me $0.25 each. They also have screw on lamp 
lens cover that I tap the plastic box for this cover.

I also install a screw on lens cover that screw on the surface of the 
chassis box which covers the lamp. Made a small plastic chassis board to 
fit inside to hold the lamp or lamps and a RTV a plastic cover over the 
bottom of this box.

If any of the lamps burn out, I can remove the cover and replace the lamp 
without replacing the whole works.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 23, 2009 11:27 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Source for Lee Hart's Zener diode regulators


> Does any one know of a reasonable source for the parts to build Lee
> Hart's zener diode regulators? I think the zener's are the most
> critical so they need to have a rather narrow tolerance band.
>
> Thank you.
>
> BTW, Lee. Thank you for your time while my son and I were out in MN.
>
> -- 
> David D. Nelson
> http://evalbum.com/1328
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson wrote:
> > Does any one know of a reasonable source for the parts to build Lee
> > Hart's zener diode regulators? I think the zener's are the most
> > critical so they need to have a rather narrow tolerance band.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you Lee and Roland,

> I buy them from Digikey or Mouser. Since there are two zeners in series,
> and they have a 5% tolerance, I measure their actual zener voltage, and
> match them up in pairs with the same total.

How do you measure their actual zener voltage? I know I have a diode
mode on my DMM but I don't think this will do it. Do I need to apply a
voltage across the zener and increase it until it starts to conduct?

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David,

I first measure the zeners on a DMM on the diode mode which does show a 
voltage difference between them. Next, I test each zener on a 6 volt 
battery that is discharge below the voltage rating of the zener. I increase 
the voltage of a 6 volt battery charger which has a digital readout and 
monitor a standard auto amp meter in series with the zener.

For the 6.2 zeners across a 6 volt battery, I applied 7.5 volts which reads 
2.646 amps and 1.202 volts across the lamp.

For the 6.8 zeners across a 12 volt battery, I applied a 14.8 volts which 
reads 2.226 amps at 1.012 volts.

The select the zeners with the closes rating.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 8:36 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Source for Lee Hart's Zener diode regulators


> Thank you Lee and Roland,
>
> > I buy them from Digikey or Mouser. Since there are two zeners in series,
> > and they have a 5% tolerance, I measure their actual zener voltage, and
> > match them up in pairs with the same total.
>
> How do you measure their actual zener voltage? I know I have a diode
> mode on my DMM but I don't think this will do it. Do I need to apply a
> voltage across the zener and increase it until it starts to conduct?
>
> -- 
> David D. Nelson
> http://evalbum.com/1328
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson wrote:
> > Thank you Lee and Roland,
> >
> >> I buy them from Digikey or Mouser. Since there are two zeners in series,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Measure the voltage across each zener. Sort them into bins (6.5v 6.6v
> 6.7v 6.8v 6.9v 7.0v 7.1v). Use pairs that add up to the same total
> (6.5v+7.1v, 6.6v+7.0v, 6.5v+6.9v, etc.)

Lee,
Could I ask you the motivation for this particular way of pairing them?
Is it assumed then that the voltage will hover at the midpoint of each?

Thanks
Seth

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Seth Rothenberg wrote:
> 
> > > [Lee Hart wrote]
> > > Measure the voltage across each zener. Sort them into bins
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> Measure the voltage across each zener. Sort them into bins (6.5v 6.6v
>> 6.7v 6.8v 6.9v 7.0v 7.1v). Use pairs that add up to the same total
>> (6.5v+7.1v, 6.6v+7.0v, 6.5v+6.9v, etc.)



> Seth Rothenberg wrote:
> > Could I ask you the motivation for this particular way of pairing them?
> > Is it assumed then that the voltage will hover at the midpoint of each?
> 
> ...


----------

